# Tatuaje Cabinet Noellas Cigar Review - Flavor bomb!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This little cigar is a total flavor bomb. Really good burn and construction. Should age effortlessly. The reservas are better but these are great c...

Read the full review here: Tatuaje Cabinet Noellas Cigar Review - Flavor bomb!


----------

